# The Pictures I Promised



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, I finally got into the camper last night. I haven't had time all week.







I actually didn't DO any mods - just took pictures of the ones I could get to.









Check out my mod gallery -

My Outback Mods

I'll continue to add pictures as I get the rest of my mods done and hopefully I can help someone add to their mods to-do list as Outback-N-It did for me!









action


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

luv2camp,

Great list of mods, love the pics. We have the same shampoo/soap dispenser.

My DW has been asking me to get to our list since I took off the cover 2 weeks ago. Kids and I have been sleeping in it on the weekends but I haven't had time do to youth baseball. I hope to get our kitchen organized like yours by this year's 1st trip in May.

Nice job!









C-Mac


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*great job*









darrel


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

_Outbackers...._

_Making life better one day at a time !_


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

luv2camp, very nice mods. Thanks for sharing the pics. Please let me know what the shiny thing on the wall next to the stove is? I burned my wall at that same spot during my first trip out and looking for something to cover and protect it.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Nice mods! You have reminded me of some mods I still need to do, plus some I hadn't thought of before. Good job!









Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice mods, Natacha!

Keep up the good work.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> _Outbackers...._
> 
> _Making life better one day at a time !_
> [snapback]99298[/snapback]​


And one MOD at a time!


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

campmg said:


> luv2camp, very nice mods. Thanks for sharing the pics. Please let me know what the shiny thing on the wall next to the stove is? I burned my wall at that same spot during my first trip out and looking for something to cover and protect it.
> [snapback]99302[/snapback]​


I did not burn mine yet!! But did come close, I was trying to come up with an idea myself to cover the wall/fire proof it if possible. Please share any ideas.
Thanks!


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

The silver "thing" on the wall next to the stove is a "hot plate" that I picked up from Carol Wright products. 
Insulated Mat
It's in-expensive and easy to install. I was really worried about the stove being so close to a wall. I cook inside just because it's easier than carrying everything in and out of the camper all the time.

I don't know how well it's going to work, but I thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great mods luv2camp keep them coming









Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

luv2camp,

Nice mods! Thanks for sharing the pics.







Keep the mods coming.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Great Mods. But, where's the bottle opener?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

luv2camp said:


> The silver "thing" on the wall next to the stove is a "hot plate" that I picked up from Carol Wright products.


Thanks for sending the link. I'll have to pick one of these up. It looks like it should help but if nothing else it will hide the burned spot.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Nice Mods.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Job on those Mods








Keep them coming.









Thor


----------

